# How do I join???



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Awaiting barrage of IM's or posts..... 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just the one 

Click this link - http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and select the membership package of your choice 

(and gaze in wonder and delight at all the other glorious TTOC merchandise on offer at the same time )

Good call Lindley - nice one


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Done

Awaiting stock though 

Have 1 year membership and badge coming.... 

Don't know why I didn't do this sooner - DOH!

Thanks to Wak and Rob TT for convincing me that "owners club members" aren't sad spotter types....... :wink:

Will wear the badge with pride


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Oooh - forgot the keyring - ordered now.....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

lindley said:


> Done
> 
> Awaiting stock though
> 
> ...


That must have taken some convincing. :lol:


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Kell said:


> That must have taken some convincing. :lol:


Haven't met any other of you saddos yet :wink:


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Got my membership through....

No. 00538


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lindley said:


> Got my membership through....
> 
> No. 00538


so the spotting begins :wink:


----------

